# Fiio E17 DAC/Amp (ALPEN) + Fiio E09K Desktop Amp (QOGIR) Pictures, Impressions and Review [UPDATED Feb. 21]



## bngbox

*[[Fiio E17 DAC/Amp (ALPEN) + Fiio E09K Desktop Amp (QOGIR)]]*
  
 Hi Head-Fi community! I just wanted to start off and say that I am fairly new to posting on this forum but I have been lurking here, reading and learning for quite some time. Please bear with my if I'm making some mistakes here! =p I figured it was finally time for me to contribute now that I actually have some equipment and good stuff that's actually worth noting. Thanks to all of you for all the help and guidance along the way, helping me start my head-fi/audiophile journey! =]
  
 Okay, now let's get to the reason why I'm starting this new thread. Before I just recently bought my first "desktop amp" or "portable amp," if you will, I did a bunch of searching on Google and on Head-Fi for more information. I knew I wanted to start with something on the cheaper, less pricey side of things, so I turned to the trusty company that got me started. I owned (and still own) a Fiio E11 which I bought after much research on what to buy as my first portable amp. I needed something to power my Klipsch S4's because I wasn't satisfied with the sound coming from my iPod, lacking bass and all. As I developed and got my new Sennheiser HD598's relatively recently as well, I found that I needed a desktop or table-top amp that would be the best bang for my buck and that I could still take traveling with me. I am in China now and will go back to the U.S. in 6 months so it needed to be portable.
  
 Anyway, back to my point. I did a lot of searching online for what I needed and I found most of what I wanted. However, I found that the pictures department was a little lacking. I personally like seeing pictures of equipment taken personally by the owners to see what they're really like as opposed to looking at equipment on a blank background. It's hard to find quality pictures for a lot of these types of equipment in threads or reviews. I have a feeling it isn't entirely because people are too lazy to take the time to take some pictures, but because we are all usually too excited about tearing open and setting up our equipment that we forget to! =p I can't blame you!
  
 But for those who care, here are some personal pictures for your enjoyment! Some of them aren't as great of quality, as they are unedited iPhone 4 photos, so sorry about that! =/ As I continue to update and edit this thread, I'm going to post first impression information as well as a short review. I haven't seen a dedicated impression and pictures thread for the E17/E09K _together_ specifically yet, so I thought this would help as well! I'm the best audiophile maniac out there, but I probably do have a few things to say about the product (from a noob standpoint at least). Below, you'll also find some links for other threads to get those of you unfamiliar with the products, started!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/587912/fiio-e17-alpen-first-impression-final-thought
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/617432/new-product-e09k-on-sale-now
  
  
  
*Pictures*
  





  
*Just delivered and cracked open!*
  




  
*Side by side.*
  




  
*Let's start with the E17, shall we? Simplistic, practical, and protected.*
  




  
*Everything normally comes nicely wrapped in plastic and the E17 is inside the carrying pouch (plastic removed). The pouch is way bigger than needed for just the E17, but I'm assuming it is like this so you can also fit your source/player into it too.*
  




  
*Here, inside the manual, is a nice breakdown of what exactly comes in the box. The manual is pretty helpful and includes a lot of nice diagrams, notes, instructions, and specs. Languages include English, Korean, and Chinese of course.*
  




  
*LED screen, Volume +/-, Menu, Input, Hold, Power/Exit, and the Lo Bypass on the side that can be accessed with a pin or mechanical pencil tip.*
  




  
*The back with the word "Alpen" and a nice, solid looking finish with brushed aluminum and that cool screwed on look (it's cool to me lol).*
  




  
*The top, with the SPDIF jack (compatible with the adaptors included) and 1/8" headphone jack.*
  




  
*The bottom, with the USB port, dock connector, and AUX-In jack.*
  




  
*First time powered on. Didn't last more than a couple seconds though before I had to charge it. -_-*
  
  
  




  
*Now for the E09K. Emphasis on the K. I've seen some other reviews or previews with the E9, but not the E09K! I love this box in particular. The parts come in two boxes inside: the smaller is for the accessories and the larger is for the amp.*
  




  
*Great looking stuff.*
  




  
*Here are the accessories first. A few things to note here. The wire for the power adaptor was thinner than I expected but it does the job. Another thing is that the USB wire is nicer and thicker than the one you'll find bundled with the E17.*
  




  
*Here's the front with the Dock/AUX switch, giant (and very nice, ALPS potentiometer) volume dial, and 1/4" headphone jack.*
  




  
*The minimal top, with dock connector and cushion.*
  




  
*The back, with power, USB-In, Gain Hi/Lo switch, Pre-Out, Line Out, and AUX-In. I love the little rubber nub covers that come with this to protect the plugs!*
  




  
*The plugs are also all gold plated.*
  




  
*Set up and ready to go for a first listen.*
  




  
*A closer look and size comparison with my 15" Lenovo laptop.*
  
  
  




  
*A different angle and a little closer. Sorry for the quality of these. They look really good on my phone haha.*
  
  
Let me know what you guys think down below! =]
  
  
*Impressions*
  
*E17 ALPEN*
  
 I don't really think the pictures do this thing or the E09K justice, so apologize for the quality of the pictures, not the product.
  
*Unboxing*
 When you first look at the box, aside from the extra colors, this thing looks and feels like a solid Apple product (I mean that in a good way). The cardboard is sturdy and the weight feels just right. You know you're holding something expensive in here. The cover also slides off the top with no real fuss to reveal the product underneath. However, once inside, it looks a little messy in my opinion. The velvety carrying case was a nice touch and a pleasant surprise, but the bagginess of it that I mentioned before, made it look a little messy. Lifting the case out, you'll find a pack of silica gel and the manual with TWO screen protectors under it. This part really impressed me that they even included custom cut screen protectors (with peeling instruction labels) for that shiny LCD screen. The fact that they included TWO was really thoughtful. Flanking the velvet pouch on the right and bottom are the USB wire/2 silicone bands/6 rubber feet and 2 SPDIF port connectors, respectively.
  
 Opening the button on the velvet pouch, you'll find the E17 in a plastic sleeve, snuggled loosely inside. First impressions of the weight of this thing told me that this was a nice piece of technology in my hand. It isn't too heavy at a little over 10oz but it certainly is noticeably heavier than my E11 which has a plastic body as opposed to aluminum. Running your hands over the buttons, you'll find that they're solid and have nice tactile feedback, not too heavy and certainly not cheap feeling. The gold plated ports and shiny brushed aluminum just looks luxurious and high-end. While many other amps and DAC's I've seen look great with their sleek matte finishes, I think the E17 does look original and high-end in it's own right. Pressing on the back and sides, the unit feels really sturdy and solid, unlike my E11 which feels much flimsier in comparison (although that is sturdy in it's own right).
  
*Power-On*
 The unit I received barely had a charge and would power on for literally only 1 second at a time, flashing the Fiio logo, USB 20 status, and Bye-Bye, all within that time. After plugging it in for about an hour and a half or so, I just turned it on to adjust my settings. The screen looks great and really professional looking. I actually prefer my audio and analog equipment to have knobs and look more "serious" than an MP3 player (reminds me of a Sandisk or something), but I have to say that Fiio did a good job on this nonetheless. I can understand why there isn't a volume pot considering all the features on it, and since I am mostly using this paired with the E09K, I'm not so upset. The menu is relatively easy to navigate but it does require a few minutes learning curve, especially that Power button that doubles as the Menu Exit button (you hold the Power for 3 seconds to turn it off, so don't worry). Everything is easily accessible and the adjustments are pretty self-explanatory.
  
 As for the sound, I'll get to that in the review section. I was actually so excited to dock it all together with the E09K that I didn't listen to it by itself as it's own USB Amp/DAC. =p I'll give my impressions and review on the sound as I spend more time with it.
  
  
  
*E09K QOGIR*
  
*Unboxing*
 The box for the E09K was definitely my favorite of the two. While it does not come with the same hard cardboard as the E17, I do love the blackboard/blueprint looking design on the outside because of how different it looks from other Fiio products! Inside, you'll find the two white boxes shown above with their contents wrapped or sleeved in plastic. Nothing too exciting in the smaller box except the nice inclusion of the larger USB cable. I must say however, that I was quite disappointed with how flimsy the cord for the power block was. It is extremely generic and doesn't look like it would stand up to too much handling. I mean, I know it is meant to be on a desk most of the time anyway, but if I am to take this traveling, I'll definitely have to take more care of the wire. This definitely isn't a deal breaker though, as I said it is mostly sitting on my desk anyway. What I did like was the fact that you could interchange the plug type depending on your country, so you don't have to lug a completely different block around if you're traveling. The block comes with the standard two-prong used in the U.S., China, and possibly elsewhere. It was also nice to see extra rubber feet included (there are already 4 placed on the bottom for you).
  
 Now to the main piece. In the second, larger box, you'll find the E09K itself. It has a great solid feel but it weighs lighter than it looks. The surrounding body is the same type of brushed aluminum that you found on the E17 but with more of a matte finish. The front and back panels are screwed on and share the more shiny, brushed aluminum finish as the E17 body. You immediately feel that you have a really nice, complex piece of machinery in your hands as you're holding it, careful not to drop it.
  
 The front panel is gorgeous, and since I love working on cars, I really appreciate these small details to aluminum pieces like this. The giant, spun aluminum knob quite nice and looks great on the tiny package. I quite like that they put a full sized knob on this midget device - I really think this looks great in a weird sort of way. Additionally, the fact that there is only a 1/4" port emphasizes this is for more serious headphones, and I'm certainly not plugging in my Klipsch's into it. I'll leave those to my E11 or E17 separately. On to the back. I won't go into what ports there are because you can see them in the pictures above. What didn't like was the fact that the USB cord didn't sit flush with the back panel of the amp, but it's actually sticking out almost a millimeter. This is no big deal again, because it'll be sitting on a desk, but it just doesn't look flush. I'm not really sure why they didn't just make the connector shorter to sit flush. The switches for Input on the front and Gain on the back are solid and feel nice and sturdy. My favorite part of the back however, was the inclusion of the little plastic nub covers for each of the gold-plated ports. I am comfortable knowing that these ports will stay protected and dust-free since I probably won't be using them for a while.
  
*Power-On*
 Now, connecting the E17 and E09K together. Once placing the E17 into the dock, there is a solid connection. However, instead of sitting completely flat against the base, there is a tiny bit of wiggle room tilting left and right. It's a minor annoyance for me, as I'm a little OCD about these things, but it should be okay for most people. Who knows, maybe different models are a little more secure? I just don't want it to feel like it's going to snap out, but I guess that's the trouble with anything docked like this portrait-wise. Plugging it into my Lenovo Ideapad V570 running Windows 8 now, was as simple as anything. You still have to choose the device as the main sound output and adjust the supported sample rates. But, every time now that you plug it in or turn it on (the E17 or E09K), Windows will automatically select the SPDIF device and adjust your computer system volume to 100%. Works flawlessly every time. I don't know if this is just a Windows 8 thing or Windows 7 thing, but I know people have had to take more steps on XP or on Mac OS X when they do this. It's a really nice feature that I'm glad was thought through when designing the operating system. This doesn't really have anything to do with Fiio probably, but I just wanted to let you guys know.
  
 Once you click on the large volume pot in front of the E09K, the E17 powers on as well and the ring around the power button turns a beautiful blue and red, synced looking ring. The pictures I tried taking couldn't capture it. I also turned on the Lo-Bypass on the E17 because I don't really care for the EQ or Bass Boost right now, and plus it's a pain in the ass to control and adjust the volume on the E17 while in the dock. If you don't turn Lo-Bypass on, and want to control volume with the E09K's volume pot, you actually have to crank up the volume on the E17 first so that it matches the max potential for the volume pot. I'm not going to be EQ-ing or anything for a while on the dock, so the Lo-Bypass is staying on. Remember to also switch the front switch to Dock In before you start!
  
 There is one thing that irks me about the docking however. The E17 sits at a slight angle on top of a small dock connector that seems kind of flimsy. It does not sit deeply or snugly enough for me to be comfortable and reassured about it not breaking the connection if I moved the device across my table. There is also some wiggle room from left to right while it is docked. I don't think these small problems are unique to my unit because it does seem like it is supposed to sit like this. I just worry about loosening the connection if I jiggled it too much. If you are one to use the EQ buttons on the E17 while docked to the E09K, you would need to be careful not to push too hard or put too much pressure as to not break it off of the dock connector. Just be careful while you're moving this thing or using the the buttons. I wish it was connected more securely in terms of the dock or another method.
  
*Sound Quality and First Listen*
 I still haven't gotten to much time to really listen to much of anything yet, but I can say that I am pretty impressed with the E09K/E17 combination so far. Definitely an upgrade from my E11 amp through my iPod. Sampling a bunch of high quality, live performances and some of my favorite artists, the sound upgrade is immediately noticeable. The instrument separation through my Sennheiser HD598's is furthered even more as compared to my other amp or just through my laptop headphone jack. The lows are tighter and feel much better now and the highs have a more pronounced sparkle, coming further towards you instead of sometimes lingering in the background. The mids and vocals on tracks like 'Hurts Like Heaven' from Coldplay's Live 2012 are brought forward and more comfortable to listen to even at lower volumes (I used to have to raise the volume to make it sound more realistic). Finally, I noticed that the sound was a little warmer and inviting as compared to the E11 which seemed more cold and analyzing. Don't get me wrong, I would like my equipment neutral anyway so that I can pick out sounds with as little bias as possible, so the E11 is still good. But the docked combo definitely added a little more life to things like live concerts and acoustic performances (which I think need a little warmth anyway).
  
 I'll report more on sound as I get the chance, but this is all I have for now! See you guys soon! =]
  
  
  
  
*Review*
  
*E17 Alpen*
  
 After getting a good listen and comparing between the E11, I finally have some final thoughts on the E17. I've mostly used this with my computer as an Amp/DAC and very briefly as purely an amp with my iPod Classic. To get the easy part over with first, I just have to say that *as just an amp* with the iPod through an LOD, it sounds very similar to the E11 in it's clean and simple presentation. I guess this is what people are talking about when they talk about the "Fiio" sound. That being said, I think that the E17 does have a slightly fuller sound that happens to be a little less "clinical" and straight forward than the E11. Otherwise, there is very little difference between the two in my opinion, despite people saying the E11 is a better amp. They both have bass boost and also gain control. I keep my E11 at Low Gain and my E17 at 6db because that is what they are both set at as default. If you move the E17 to 0db gain, it sounds almost exactly if not exactly like the E11. Regardless, they both put out plenty enough clean power for the range of headphones you are supposed to be using with them. (Sorry for the switching back and for between the model numbers, I know it may be a little hard to follow haha).
  
 Now, the E17 *as an Amp/DAC through my USB* port on my laptop. I didn't realize that this would change the sound and quality so much until I tried it! I'm really glad that I did decide to invest in this. The DAC cleans up so much of the music (320 mp3's, FLAC, ALAC through iTunes and Foobar2000) and the amp continues to provide sufficient power for my Sennheiser HD598's. Now I know what half of you are going to say...the 598's don't need an amp and won't benefit much from it. That's where you'll be surprised. The Fiio cleans up so much of the sound and makes every aspect of your music tighter. For those of you who are worried about the lack of bass with the 598's, they will still be lacking (on 0 bass boost of course), but the Fiio absolutely tightens up the bass and makes it punchier and more accurate. The soundstage is widened to further reach the potential of the soundstage that these headphones are known for. Playing classical, instrumental, live, vocal, etc. music, I notice more of a sense of airiness and spaciousness that the line out of my laptop could not provide. The DAC and power of the amp really help to bring out the full potential of the headphones. I spent 95% of the time leaving the adjustable settings on their defaults and the device was perfect for me. I don't like messing with EQ too much and prefer to hear the sound straight, but for those who do like to mess around, there are quite a few options for the audio as well as other goodies like a sleep timer!
  
*In terms of value alone, this small powerhouse is well worth it* and should be extremely desirable for most audiophiles on a budget or who are in need of portable power. The E17 gives you an option of whether or not you want to charge while plugged in with the USB and yes, of course you can listen to the amp while it is charging, unlike the E11! 
  
 Now, for those of you in need of more power or just want a stable desktop amp...
  
 --------------------------
  
*E09K QOGIR*
  
 I decided to get this as a full package both because I wanted a dedicated desktop amp with an analog volume pot and in case I needed more power in the future (which I did...read on). The E09K does not disappoint as a partner to the already great E17. As I mentioned before, it *provides even more clean and usable power*. No, my headphones don't need that much to power them, but remember, it's not all about how loud you can crank them however quickly. It's about how much power you have behind them to accurately drive at all volume levels. Imagine a relatively strong guy curling 100lb dumbbells. Imagine that he'll be able to curl them continuously over 10 minutes with relative ease. However, a giant would more easily and accurately maneuver those same dumbbells if given the chance. This is the difference between a smaller portable amp like the E11 and the E09K/E17 combo.
  
 Yes, I could crank my E11 very loudly, at deafening levels, but it did not provide the same tight response at _almost_ all ranges of volume as the E09K does. I say "almost" because there is a delay at the beginning of the volume pot (at around 8 o'clock) that doesn't provide much full sound as if you turned it past 9 o'clock. The sound does come alive at 9 o'clock though, don't get me wrong. You'll get all the accurate response from the combo while still maintaining a low volume if you need it. In things like Hans Zimmer soundtrack songs, alternative band live performances like the Killers, Mumford & Sons, Coldplay, Keane, and Fun., female vocal tracks like Adele and Sara Bareilles,  or symphonic Joe Hisaishi, you'll get all the details at all volumes with a good set of headphones. I'm mentioning these particularly because those are tracks I would use to look for accuracy and response in my headphones as well as my amps. You should be able to pick out details more clearly as they are more healthily separated and clean. As a solid state amp, the Fiio suits my tastes perfectly in it's neutral presentation paired with my analytical sounding HD598's (the reason why I love them, but the same reason why others hate them). 
  
 As for the extra power, it depends if you need it or not. Or if you need or want a desktop amp. I am actually grateful because although the E17 or E11 could drive my new Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250ohm's on Hi-Gain, I much prefer using them on my E09K on Lo-Gain as it is plenty. I don't want to get too into the Beyers as part of the review because I want this to be as straight forward as possible with the 598's, but it is good to know that my investment will power my new mid-fi headphones to come if I do so choose. I'm sure powering the HD600/650, D2000, or HE-400's will be no problem for the combo. The Beyers did need to be turned up higher than the HD598's in terms of listenable volume on Lo-Gain, but I hardly could move it past the 12 o'clock mark at that. The loudest I could go comfortably on Hi-Gain was about 10:30. I also wanted to add that the neutral presentation that I mentioned before is also what I wanted for the V-shaped sounding DT770's that are already warm enough for me.
  
 I should also mention that I have been using the LO-Bypass option on the E17 docked because I wouldn't be using the EQing options anyway, but you are sure welcome to use them as you please. Do note though that you have to turn on the volume on the E17 itself when not in LO-Bypass mode to make the volume pot on the E09K usable. I was a bit confused at first but I figured it out =p
  
*In terms of value of just the E09K, I think it's really good*. I wouldn't say great though, just because there are more powerful amps out there that other people may prefer and that I haven't tried yet for about the same price or a little more. However, the ease of use with the E17 or E07K if you already have one, is phenomenal. It's honestly a plug and play system with my Windows 8 PC. I can't say for anything else because I haven't tried though. The thing just works really well and is super easy to use and understand. It comes with a great manual if you have any questions as well!
  
  
  
*Conclusion*
  
 As you can probably tell, I love my purchase and I'll definitely be keeping this around for a while. The detail and power that this combo adds to my equipment is just wonderful and just what I needed as a beginner head-fier, audiophile, and music lover. If you can get the combo for a decent price, you really can't go wrong if you're like me and need portable and space-saving audio for the time being.
  
*In terms of value together, given that I got the package for about $220 USD here in China, I think that the combo is off the charts*. Yes, there are other Amp/DAC combos that cost about as much and may be slightly better such as the O2 Amp and DAC or the Schiit Magni and Modi stack, but in terms of usability and functionality, I think this beats them all. I can use the E17 by itself as a portable unit with my iPod or laptop on the go. I can use the E09K as solely a pre-amp (Pre-Amp/Dedicated Line Out) or as an amp with a different DAC. I can obviously use them together. All in one tight, solidly built package that I won't be too afraid to transport anywhere (although I will still be scared because I'm paranoid about my electronics haha). 
  
 As much as people bash Fiio products sometimes, it's hard to beat the versatility and build quality of something like the E17. It may be made in China, but like Hifiman, they are honestly a hard working company with their users in mind. Just look at the communication between the representatives and head-fiers in this forum. It's nice to see people there take charge and turn the image of Chinese products around.
  
  
  
*Please let me know if I should add any more details you guys want to know about! And feel free to ask me questions! I'll be glad to help to the best of my ability! I'm a newbie around here so cut me some slack if I got some terms wrong, but I am learning! =] Happy listening and sorry about your wallet! *


----------



## Kimx2310

Awesome! waiting eagerly for the review because i wil also be getting the E17 soon and then later the E9K (ie when i have money (T^T)  )


----------



## lg777

I have the same setup with a Thinkpad T510 + docking station.  Great setup and looking forward to reading your review.


----------



## bngbox

Quote: 





kimx2310 said:


> Awesome! waiting eagerly for the review because i wil also be getting the E17 soon and then later the E9K (ie when i have money (T^T)  )


 
  Awesome! I had been doing quite a bit of research before I got mine, so I know how you feel with the waiting haha! You'll have to let me know what you think!


----------



## bngbox

Quote: 





lg777 said:


> I have the same setup with a Thinkpad T510 + docking station.  Great setup and looking forward to reading your review.


 
  Yeah, the whole thing is great looking and nice and compact. With Windows 8 on my laptop, it makes the experience even better lol.


----------



## bngbox

Edited and Updated with Impressions now! Check it out and let me know what you think below!


----------



## lg777

Quote: 





bngbox said:


> Yeah, the whole thing is great looking and nice and compact. With Windows 8 on my laptop, it makes the experience even better lol.


 
  Did you install and use the Asio drivers from FiiO?


----------



## bngbox

No I didn't! I didn't even know there were such drivers haha oops. I'll have to check those out. Unless Windows magically found them for me.


----------



## bngbox

lg777 said:


> Did you install and use the Asio drivers from FiiO?




So I looked it up, and I found that it is basically intended for computers that have hardware or possibly software that may not necessarily support playback through the E17. People have also said that it supposedly boosts the sound quality a little bit but not that much. I'm not sure that I need it, considering my E17 and E09K work fine through my USB ports. 

Is there something else about this program that I'm missing that would be really convincing for me to install?? Any help appreciated! =]


----------



## lg777

You should give it a try. I found the sound better and you can adjust the bit rate. I also had to match the sampling rate to 16/48 from 16/44 to match what is shown on the e17. I'm not sure the effect on sound but it resolve a lag on foobar 2000.


----------



## Zack117

I ordered the same combo yesterday at amazon.de and got it today. It's my first amp/DAC but this devices make a very solid appearance. Sadly I didn't receive my DT880/600 yet so I couldn't test it with headphones. However it should arrive on monday.
   
  Nice unboxing so far, I'll stay tuned for your review!


----------



## bngbox

Quote: 





zack117 said:


> I ordered the same combo yesterday at amazon.de and got it today. It's my first amp/DAC but this devices make a very solid appearance. Sadly I didn't receive my DT880/600 yet so I couldn't test it with headphones. However it should arrive on monday.
> 
> Nice unboxing so far, I'll stay tuned for your review!


 
  Nice! It's my first Amp/DAC as well, so you'll have to let me know your impressions. I also have to test out those DT880's some time. I'm just testing with my HD598's. Hopefully I can come up with more of a review by tonight. It's been so busy at work lately...


----------



## DemonFox

Great job, I was looking for someone that reviewed this combo and this was a great start! I recently purchased the e17 and couldn't be happier with overall package of sound quality, affordability, and build. I still wanted something in ways of a desktop setup that could drive my more difficult Orthos and the more I read about the e9k the more I like. Can't wait to hear the rest.


----------



## bngbox

demonfox said:


> Great job, I was looking for someone that reviewed this combo and this was a great start! I recently purchased the e17 and couldn't be happier with overall package of sound quality, affordability, and build. I still wanted something in ways of a desktop setup that could drive my more difficult Orthos and the more I read about the e9k the more I like. Can't wait to hear the rest.




Hey thanks! I have actually been away on vacation and I didn't have time to finish testing before I left, so I'll definitely get back to it once I return to fill you guys in on the rest! Thanks for the interest in the post!

As for the E09K driving your HE-400's, it'll definitely have more than enough power! I was actually considering getting the HE-400's a couple days ago and came really close to but the stores in Hong Kong ran out. I did stumble across a fair-priced pair of DT770 Pro 250's so I got those instead for now lol. Maybe I'll upgrade in the future, but they seem like two complimentary headphones that will be good for testing!


----------



## DemonFox

bngbox said:


> Hey thanks! I have actually been away on vacation and I didn't have time to finish testing before I left, so I'll definitely get back to it once I return to fill you guys in on the rest! Thanks for the interest in the post!
> 
> As for the E09K driving your HE-400's, it'll definitely have more than enough power! I was actually considering getting the HE-400's a couple days ago and came really close to but the stores in Hong Kong ran out. I did stumble across a fair-priced pair of DT770 Pro 250's so I got those instead for now lol. Maybe I'll upgrade in the future, but they seem like two complimentary headphones that will be good for testing!




Well do yourself a favor and get yourself a pair of the 400's. You won't be disappointed. For the money you literally can't do better for the money. I'm saving up for some LCD 2's so even though I have zero doubts the e17 can power them but I will need more power to get the most out of them. Some audio snobs will be disgusted that I'll be using Fiio to power the almighty Audeze but they can kick rocks!! Fiio is a great company with lots of great products and I have no problem using them even with $1k cans


----------



## bngbox

Yeah I think I will in a few paychecks haha. Although I think I'll wait because I want to get the most out of these headphones first. I've hardly spent over 6 months with the Senn's haha. =/


----------



## Captaine73

Thank you nice job! I've just got my HD598 and currently shopping for DAC+AMP. I think I am going to take the same
   path, e17+e9k...


----------



## DemonFox

Great review, tons of great information. I recently bought the e17 and I'm using it to run my D5k's and HE-400's and couldn't be happier! Next in line is the e9k to give me that extra kick. Fiio already had a nice little corner in the market but this thing is a world beater. Good luck to all the amp companies out there, they're gonna need it to beat this thing!


----------



## bngbox

Quote: 





demonfox said:


> Great review, tons of great information. I recently bought the e17 and I'm using it to run my D5k's and HE-400's and couldn't be happier! Next in line is the e9k to give me that extra kick. Fiio already had a nice little corner in the market but this thing is a world beater. Good luck to all the amp companies out there, they're gonna need it to beat this thing!


 
  Thanks! I appreciate it! I really want to hear your impressions with the HE-400's if you do get the E09K!


----------



## bngbox

Updated with full review!


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice Job! & Excellent review.
   
  I also have the E17/E09K combo and it is quite a little gem of a unit!


----------



## April2Ari

Great review! Thanks for telling me about this thread  I have it narrowed down to the e09k + e17 + LOD/L9 and the Magni/Modi stack. I will let you know if I end up going the Fiio route! The store I planned on buying from is currently out of the e17 though, so that might drive my decision a bit...


----------



## bareyb

Quote: 





demonfox said:


> Great review, tons of great information. I recently bought the e17 and I'm using it to run my D5k's and HE-400's and couldn't be happier! Next in line is the e9k to give me that extra kick. Fiio already had a nice little corner in the market but this thing is a world beater. Good luck to all the amp companies out there, they're gonna need it to beat this thing!


 
  I'm running my HE400s off an E17 too and it works quite well and gets louder than I need. In fact, it blows away my Icon iDo DESKTOP Amp (which cost twice as much)  by a considerable margin. Great little Amp combo, especially considering the price.


----------



## bngbox

Quote: 





april2ari said:


> Great review! Thanks for telling me about this thread  I have it narrowed down to the e09k + e17 + LOD/L9 and the Magni/Modi stack. I will let you know if I end up going the Fiio route! The store I planned on buying from is currently out of the e17 though, so that might drive my decision a bit...


 
  Thanks! As much as I love my combo, I do love the idea of the M&M stack as well and would love to get my hands on one when I get back to the states. I don't think you could go wrong with either, but the M&M will be more clean and powerful I bet, down the line with newer headphones.
   
  Where are you from? Can you do Amazon for the Fiio??


----------



## bngbox

Quote: 





bareyb said:


> I'm running my HE400s off an E17 too and it works quite well and gets louder than I need. In fact, it blows away my Icon iDo DESKTOP Amp (which cost twice as much)  by a considerable margin. Great little Amp combo, especially considering the price.


 
   
  Yeah, as much as people bash Fiio products sometimes, it's hard to beat the versatility and build quality of something like the E17. It may be made in China, but like Hifiman, they are honestly a hard working company with their users in mind. It's nice to see people here take charge and turn the image of Chinese products around.


----------



## pervysage

Hey guys... picked up the E17/E9K combo to go along with my new AKG K702 Anniversaries.
   
  Is anyone else getting crackling sounds when they have their PC set to a sample rate of 192000hz (24 bit)?
   
  If I go one step down to 96000hz (24 bit) the crackling sound is gone completely... so it definitely has to do with the setting. Anyone know what is causing this?


----------



## bngbox

Quote: 





pervysage said:


> Hey guys... picked up the E17/E9K combo to go along with my new AKG K702 Anniversaries.
> 
> Is anyone else getting crackling sounds when they have their PC set to a sample rate of 192000hz (24 bit)?
> 
> If I go one step down to 96000hz (24 bit) the crackling sound is gone completely... so it definitely has to do with the setting. Anyone know what is causing this?


 
  I'm not exactly sure. I haven't gotten to test the SPDIF In yet because I don't have any optical devices or anything. I keep mine on 24/44 or 24/96. =/


----------



## boredandlazy

I already have the E17 and I am strongly considering getting the E09K as well. One question though, if I was running sound from the USB port on my laptop to the E09K, which port would I use on the back of the E09K to output to speakers whilst my E17 is docked (providing I want to use the E09K volume knob)? The pre-out or the line-out?
  Obviously when I want to use headphones I'd simply plug them into the jack on the front...


----------



## bngbox

boredandlazy said:


> I already have the E17 and I am strongly considering getting the E09K as well. One question though, if I was running sound from the USB port on my laptop to the E09K, which port would I use on the back of the E09K to output to speakers whilst my E17 is docked (providing I want to use the E09K volume knob)? The pre-out or the line-out?
> Obviously when I want to use headphones I'd simply plug them into the jack on the front...




That's great! Regarding your question: it depends on what you want the E09K to do. If you want an amp for your speakers, you can Line Out to them. The Pre-Out, I believe, is just so you can use your E09K/E17 combo as a DAC and just a volume knob Out to a different amplifier, therefore not using the E09K's amp feature. However, I haven't had the chance to test either of those out yet! Hope that helps!


----------



## boredandlazy

So you can't use the E09K's volume knob when using the Line Out? One of the reasons I'm considering this is that I find that when using the L7 line out dock from my E17 the volume just isn't high enough unless I crank up the gain, which I don't want to do. I'm just worried the line out from the E09K will suffer the same issue.


----------



## bngbox

Quote: 





boredandlazy said:


> So you can't use the E09K's volume knob when using the Line Out? One of the reasons I'm considering this is that I find that when using the L7 line out dock from my E17 the volume just isn't high enough unless I crank up the gain, which I don't want to do. I'm just worried the line out from the E09K will suffer the same issue.


 
  Yes, you can use the E09K's volume knob when using Line Out, and it ALSO provides amplification. Pre-Out doesn't amp, just uses the knob for volume control and the E17's DAC function. Essentially, Line Out is the whole DAC/Amp package Out; Pre-Out is a big DAC with a volume control knob. 
   
  From what I understand, the L7 dock is just for the DAC signal. That's why people get it, is to use just the DAC with another amp. I didn't even know that adjusting the volume would affect anything/the sound when using the L7. I don't have one, so I can't test this whole thing. 
   
  To answer your question though, the Line-Out will provide amplification and should provide plenty of power for your speakers.


----------



## boredandlazy

So I got my E09K today... And as I initially suspected the volume knob DOESN'T work when using the line out. To say I'm disappointed is a bit of an understatement... But it's not the end of the world, it just means there'll be a little bit more manual intervention required in order to use it how I want.


----------



## bngbox

Did you try switching the Lo-Bypass switch on the side of the E17? Or are you not even using the E17?


----------



## boredandlazy

Yes I did. The only difference that makes is that it changes whether the controls on the E17 work or not. The E09K volume knob still does nothing to the line out volume.


----------



## boredandlazy

Actually, after playing around with it a bit having the ability to control the headphone volume independently of the speakers is probably a better thing in the long run. It means that rather than unplugging my headphones all the time if I want to listen on the speakers I can simply turn down the volume knob on the E09K. Still, even my cheapish Logitech speakers sound pretty awesome coming from the line out of the E09K.


----------



## Moolok

Very nice review, thank you.
   
  This review was one of the reasons I decided to buy FiiO E09K and E07K. I bought E07K instead of E17 because I use this dac/amp combination solely on my desktop utilizing the USB connection to my PC. Therefore I have no need for digital outputs which E07K lacks compared to E17. Analog signal goes from E09K line-out to my FiiO A1 digital amp with speakers.


----------



## jon5i

Hello I´m new in all about audiophile and so on, I would like to ask if I really need this combo I am planing in purchasing the fiio e17 to give more quality to my sony mdr-xb1000 the question is if the e09k really would make a difference in sound quality in my headphones and also to ask if anyone could give me a comparision between sony PHA-1 and fiio e17, also if you could tell me the difference between my headphones and yours (HD598's) thank you hope anyone could help this rookie (sorry for my english is not my mother language)


----------



## Vinnces

Just bought the E17 after seeing it on sale.  Would adding the E09k improve it more?  Using HD650 btw.


----------



## bngbox

vinnces said:


> Just bought the E17 after seeing it on sale.  Would adding the E09k improve it more?  Using HD650 btw.




Actually, some people claim that the E09K doesn't have enough power for the HD650. Or it just doesn't pair well. That's up to you to decide of course. I haven't been able to try the combo with an HD650 unfortunately, so I couldn't tell you. But I feel like you'll need more power than the E17 for those phones!


----------



## bngbox

jon5i said:


> Hello I´m new in all about audiophile and so on, I would like to ask if I really need this combo I am planing in purchasing the fiio e17 to give more quality to my sony mdr-xb1000 the question is if the e09k really would make a difference in sound quality in my headphones and also to ask if anyone could give me a comparision between sony PHA-1 and fiio e17, also if you could tell me the difference between my headphones and yours (HD598's) thank you hope anyone could help this rookie (sorry for my english is not my mother language)




Sorry, I haven't had any experience with those Sony's so I really couldn't give you advice on the matter! Hopefully someone else can help!?


----------



## HKchucksta

Nice review! I just got my E17 in the mail today, and I'm very satisfied with it so far. I'm running ATH-A900X and ATH-M50s, so they don't really need to be amped, but it's amazing as a DAC for its price! Plus I got it on sale...


----------



## benbenkr

Amazing review! Gave me a good look at the E09k which is what I am looking for.
   
  I'm still on the fence of getting the E09k though as I'm not exactly 100% sure I need it yet. While I'll be using it for music on my desktop (soundcard > E09k > HD558), I'm primarily using it for gaming instead.
  On a PS3 I'll be connecting it through an external DSP (for Dolby Headphones) > E09k > HD558.
   
  Do not have the budget of getting an E09k + E17 yet, so I'm wondering just going for the E09k alone... will it be a good choice to do so?


----------



## ben_r_

Quote: 





hkchucksta said:


> Nice review! I just got my E17 in the mail today, and I'm very satisfied with it so far. I'm running ATH-A900X and ATH-M50s, so they don't really need to be amped, but it's amazing as a DAC for its price! Plus I got it on sale...


 

 Im using the e17 with the ATH-M50's and HD-598's as well for my at work setup. Still trying to decide if I want to pick up an E-09K to try out though.


----------



## ubikutz

Hi,
   
  I also have the E09K + Fiio E17 driving a pair of lower impedance Sennheiser HD598.
   
  Using LO Bypass on the E17 i find that the volume with the E09K at 9 o'clock is a bit too loud for my taste and if I go lower, the E09K start suffering from channel imbalance.
   
  If i turn LO Bypass off, and turn down the volume on the Fiio E17 down to 20-25 so that I have more usable range from the E09K volume knob and I can go lower without the imbalance issues, am I impacting the quality of the sound?
   
  PS: What volume level do you usually listen with this combination (E17 -> E09K -> HD598).
  For example i find it not tiresome on E17 level 20 / E09K between 9 o'clock and 11 o'clock.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Headphones4154

Which would be a better DAC for the e09k, the e17 or the jds labs odac?


----------



## ben_r_

Okay, so just got the FiiO E09K to use with my E17 and let me get this straight, when I dock the E17 in the E09K and attempt to play music via USB the volume of the E17 doesnt automatically turn all the way up (like an Apple) device to provide as close to line level as possible and allow the volume to be controlled by the E09K so I have to turn up the E17 each time I want to use it with the dock? Yes I know I can turn on Vol Mem, but thats no good as if I have had the volume turned up on the E17 while listening through the E09K and then forget and then plug my headphones into the E17 I get my head blown.


----------



## dahoo1

Quote: 





ben_r_ said:


> Okay, so just got the FiiO E09K to use with my E17 and let me get this straight, when I dock the E17 in the E09K and attempt to play music via USB the volume of the E17 doesnt automatically turn all the way up (like an Apple) device to provide as close to line level as possible and allow the volume to be controlled by the E09K so I have to turn up the E17 each time I want to use it with the dock? Yes I know I can turn on Vol Mem, but thats no good as if I have had the volume turned up on the E17 while listening through the E09K and then forget and then plug my headphones into the E17 I get my head blown.


 
  You don't need to turn up the volume on E17 to get the line level when docked on E09k. There is a lo bypass switch on the right side of the E17; all you have to do is turn it downwards with a pen. Then when docked, it will output line level signal automatically and when undocked, you can use the volume control on E17 again.


----------



## VikingForce

"Actually, some people claim that the E09K doesn't have enough power for the HD650. Or it just doesn't pair well. That's up to you to decide of course. I haven't been able to try the combo with an HD650 unfortunately, so I couldn't tell you. But I feel like you'll need more power than the E17 for those phones!"
   
  Regarding E09K's power to drive HD650 I can tell for sure that it has plenty of power ! HD650 can be driven very easy with an E09K.
  Regarding if it pairs well or not comparing with other amps I think it pairs very well for the 100$ price range of E09K.
  Or cource, you go up in price(and deep in your wallet) sound quality will increase in HD650.


----------



## DemonFox

ben_r_ said:


> Okay, so just got the FiiO E09K to use with my E17 and let me get this straight, when I dock the E17 in the E09K and attempt to play music via USB the volume of the E17 doesnt automatically turn all the way up (like an Apple) device to provide as close to line level as possible and allow the volume to be controlled by the E09K so I have to turn up the E17 each time I want to use it with the dock? Yes I know I can turn on Vol Mem, but thats no good as if I have had the volume turned up on the E17 while listening through the E09K and then forget and then plug my headphones into the E17 I get my head blown.




You could always just use the bypass switch on the side so you don't have to worry about that or make it so every time you turn the e17 on the volume will always be at the level of your choosing. 

The e09k was powering my LCD's and HD650's like a champ!! It had loads of power and great sound quality. Unbeatable for the price IMO


Thanks,


:evil:


----------



## gabler

I think I can find the answer here. I did my unboxing today of an e09k + e17 and tried to plug it through usb to my macbook and the mac doesn't recognize it at all (e17 plugged on e09k and usb connection). The e17 when is connected directly works perfectly, though. So I asked a friend and tried using her PC and it says the usb is not connecting properly (also appears as unknown hardware). I spent a half hour connecting it and find a position that it recharges (it means the light is blue and pink, right?) but even when the e17 looks like sitting perfectly and recharging I try the usb and still doesn't work! I'm upset because its a very new thing and well.. why can`t use it as usb??? I did all the instructions, maybe is the usb cable? Or the e09k already came not working? How can I know? Oh well.. if I can't find a way to it works I will feel completely disappointed.


 Edit: So I did a new try and worked! I think its how the e17 connects, or maybe just need a 5 min connected? At least is working, but now I don't want to disconnect the e17 hahahaha (( just thinking every time to connect will be a nightmare. Haha, anyway, good that its not broken!


----------



## bngbox

gabler said:


> I think I can find the answer here. I did my unboxing today of an e09k + e17 and tried to plug it through usb to my macbook and the mac doesn't recognize it at all (e17 plugged on e09k and usb connection). The e17 when is connected directly works perfectly, though. So I asked a friend and tried using her PC and it says the usb is not connecting properly (also appears as unknown hardware). I spent a half hour connecting it and find a position that it recharges (it means the light is blue and pink, right?) but even when the e17 looks like sitting perfectly and recharging I try the usb and still doesn't work! I'm upset because its a very new thing and well.. why can`t use it as usb??? I did all the instructions, maybe is the usb cable? Or the e09k already came not working? How can I know? Oh well.. if I can't find a way to it works I will feel completely disappointed.
> 
> 
> Edit: So I did a new try and worked! I think its how the e17 connects, or maybe just need a 5 min connected? At least is working, but now I don't want to disconnect the e17 hahahaha (( just thinking every time to connect will be a nightmare. Haha, anyway, good that its not broken!


 
  
 I'm not quite sure what happened. What I usually do is plug everything in first (E17 into the dock, USB into the computer) before I turn the E09K on. Once your click it on, it should turn on both devices and after a second, it should work fine. Also, just to make it simpler, I would just use the Lo Bypass switch.


----------



## TheGame

Hi,
  
 I own the FiiO E09K amp connected to Titanium HD soundcard on my PC (which I use as my DAC). I use the RCA out's on the Titanium HD to the Line-ins on the FiiO E09K and that works fine. I also own a Creative Gigaworks T3 2.1 powered desktop speaker system connected to the pre-outs of the FiiO E09K. Are those the correct outputs to use for powered desktop speakers or should I have those speakers connected to the Line-Outs of the FiiO E09k?
  
 Thank you for any help and suggestions!


----------



## thefinalhope




----------



## Moolok

Ok, a (noobish) question here. Basically the same question TheGame above posted...
  
 I'm considering an active subwoofer to compliment my desktop system. Never ever had one of those and I now need some advice about connecting a sub to my current setup. I have FiiO E07k (dac) with FiiO E09k (headphone amp) and FiiO A1 (amp for speakers) and a pair of passive bookshelf speakers and a few headphones.
  
 I have connected A1's LINE IN to E09k's LINE OUT with RCA cable. And naturally speakers to A1's speaker terminals. But A1 doesn't have SUB OUT or LINE OUT or PRE OUT connectors. In fact A1 only have inputs, no outputs. But E09k have in addition to LINE OUT also PRE OUT. Can I connect an active subwoofer to E09k's PRE OUT connectors. Since most of the active subwoofers have a power on/off switch I was thinking that when using my headphones I just switch the power off of subwoofer.
  
 Is there a flaw in my reasoning?


----------



## bngbox

moolok said:


> Ok, a (noobish) question here. Basically the same question TheGame above posted...
> 
> I'm considering an active subwoofer to compliment my desktop system. Never ever had one of those and I now need some advice about connecting a sub to my current setup. I have FiiO E07k (dac) with FiiO E09k (headphone amp) and FiiO A1 (amp for speakers) and a pair of passive bookshelf speakers and a few headphones.
> 
> ...




Wow. Sounds confusing. I've never tried this lol. Hopefully someone else in the community can help you out here!


----------



## Moolok

bngbox said:


> Wow. Sounds confusing. I've never tried this lol. Hopefully someone else in the community can help you out here!


 

 Oh well, we'll see in a week or two. I just ordered this sub
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Yamaha-YST-FSW050BL-YSTFSW050BL-Subwoofer-Black/dp/B0012P16HI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386953786&sr=8-1&keywords=yamaha+yst-sw050
  
 And a cable for connecting
http://www.amazon.co.uk/KabelDirekt-Series-Cable-Subwoofer-Audio/dp/B00FQK34S4/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1386953865&sr=8-4&keywords=subwoofer+y+cable
  
 Not the best money can buy surely and if they are bloody awfull the monetary loss isn't unbearable and I can always sell them


----------



## xraycat

If I have a E17 with the E09k, active speakers connected to the preout and headphones plugged in can I mute the preout and just play through the headphones?


----------



## Moolok

xraycat said:


> If I have a E17 with the E09k, active speakers connected to the preout and headphones plugged in can I mute the preout and just play through the headphones?


 

 You can't. If you have both the headphones plugged in and the active speakers connected to the pre-out you will hear sounds from both. You have to switch off the speakers when using headphones. I know this because I have connected an active subwoofer to the pre-outs and when I use my cans I have to switch the sub off. I have explained my setup above in post #54.


----------



## MUSICCURE

I did my research and wound up with the E09K as my first desktop amp.  Almost went with the Schitt M&M, but I already have a E17 in hand.  With my DT770/80 I can definitely hear the improvements.  I've come along way from the little E5(still works) I bought in 2010.  Thanks for the all the impressions from this thread.


----------



## deltasun

With an E17/E09k combo plugged into a PC (or laptop), what volume level do you guys typically have the E17 at?


----------



## Moolok

deltasun said:


> With an E17/E09k combo plugged into a PC (or laptop), what volume level do you guys typically have the E17 at?


 
 I have E07k with E09k.
 I have enabled the lo bypass from E07k and adjust volume only from E09k. So E07k is working only as dac and none of the E07k volume or tone controls affect sound output in anyway whatsoever. I think E17 works similarly.


----------



## deltasun

moolok said:


> I have E07k with E09k.
> I have enabled the lo bypass from E07k and adjust volume only from E09k. So E07k is working only as dac and none of the E07k volume or tone controls affect sound output in anyway whatsoever. I think E17 works similarly.




Ah thanks!! That's exactly what I wanted to do, but did not think of the LO Bypass (or didn't know what it was called ). It's working great now! Thanks again.


----------



## Gofre

(I'm also sending this to FiiO's customer support, but figured I'd pick the brains of you guys in case anyone has experienced any similar issues  )
  
 Last night my E17/E09K combo stopped working, it was completely fine earlier in the afternoon but when I went to watch a movie later that night (the computer had not been turned off between these points) it wasn't playing audio through the usual channel I use (USB>docked E17>E09K>Hifi Amp via line-out). The E17 has also stopped turning on/off with the amp, and just turns on itself when the PC gets turned on and doesn't shut down when either the amp or PC get shut off. After unplugging and redocking the E17 the PC also fails to recognise the E17 as an audio device and defaults to the onboard audio. Today I've investigated the issue further and discovered the following;
 *The E09K does not output audio from either the docked E17 (on account of it not being recognised) or from my Xbox 360 which is connected via aux-in, from either the line-out or headphone-out
 *The E09K _will _output audio from the pre-out with audio coming from the aux-in, but the volume control does not work (which I'm led to believe is the point of the pre-out, or is this just when receiving audio via the dock?) 
 *When connected via the standard mini USB cable, the E17 works perfectly.
  
 So yeah, this leads me to believe there is definitely an issue with the dock connector, seeing as the E17 goes from functional when connected directly to the PC to completely unrecognised, and with whatever circuitry controls the line-out and headphone-out but possibly not the pre-out, and not the aux-in. Has anyone experienced any combination of these problems before? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## rfox

I just got the E17 and seriously considering the E09K - but one question remains which I have not been able to find on the Internet - can I use the SPDIF input on the E17 when it is docked with the E09K?  Reason I am asking, is because I want to use the E09K to drive two active speakers (Adam A3X) as well - and an optical input would be welcome.  Any hints would be appreciated.


----------



## bitseq

I am also having problems with the 09\e17 via USB on win7 x64
  
 Sometimes when the unit is turned off and on again or the headphones or pre-out cables are unplugged the unit is not recognised by windows and windows will also hang when you try to shutdown, forcing a hard reset, I am sure this is not right.
  
 I have updated the USB drivers and tried using usb3 and usb2 but I get the same result. When I plugged the unit in for the first time I got the BSOD error, could this be the cause or a clue?
  
 Any advice would be great.


----------



## Moolok

I have had a few similar occurrences. Sometimes Windows 8.1 64bit does not recognise E07k when powering up E09k. Luckily Windows doesn't hang or crash. Usually power off and repowering the unit helps. A few times there has been something funny with mid and high levels: music sounds like it's been playing from the bottom of the barrel. Shutting down and repowering usually works, or restarting Windows. I nowadays use USB 3.0 port thru powered hub. Same problems did occur also while using laptop's USB 2.0 port. 
Weird and a bit concerning.


----------



## Aerathion

I wonder how these compare to the o2+odac


----------



## benbenkr

aerathion said:


> I wonder how these compare to the o2+odac


 
  
 O2 + ODac = on the neutral side of sound sig.
 FiiO E17 + E09k = on the warm side of sound sig.
  
 So, basically depends what your tastes are and what headphones you have.


----------



## Aerathion

benbenkr said:


> O2 + ODac = on the neutral side of sound sig.
> FiiO E17 + E09k = on the warm side of sound sig.
> 
> So, basically depends what your tastes are and what headphones you have.


 

 would this perform better than a xonar phoebus soundcard with 10 ohm output impedance.
  
  and is the sound quality between the fiio and odac comparable?
  
 thanks alot man


----------



## benbenkr

aerathion said:


> would this perform better than a xonar phoebus soundcard with 10 ohm output impedance.
> 
> and is the sound quality between the fiio and odac comparable?
> 
> thanks alot man


 
  
 The experience I had with the Phoebus was brief, due to how crappy it was I didn't bother with it beyond 15 minutes.
  
 However, the E09k has the same 10-ohm output impedance. In fact IINM, they use the same headphone amp.
 No doubt the E09k is a much cleaner amp due to its circuitary.
  
 Yes they are comparable, like I said they have different flavors. FiiO on the warm side and O2/Odac on the cold neutral side.


----------



## Aerathion

benbenkr said:


> The experience I had with the Phoebus was brief, due to how crappy it was I didn't bother with it beyond 15 minutes.
> 
> However, the E09k has the same 10-ohm output impedance. In fact IINM, they use the same headphone amp.
> No doubt the E09k is a much cleaner amp due to its circuitary.
> ...


 

 ok the phoebus software is fixed now, so it wouldnt really make an upgrade i think, 10 ohm output isnt the best.
  
 So o2/odac would be noticably better for low impedance headphones, if im correct?


----------



## benbenkr

That's the general "rule".
  
 But that also depends on what headphones you are using. Not all headphones suffer from high output impedance.
 AKG K/Q series of headphones don't, planar headphones don't either, some dynamic headphones don't either. The output impedance mismatching isn't really as big of an issue as many say it is, it's not the cancer of audio that many people would lead you to believe lol.
  
 That said, indeed there are very sensitive headphones (looking at you Grados and some Sennheisers) and certainly if you plan to use IEMs, then the 10ohm output impedance wouldn't help most of the time.


----------



## Aerathion

benbenkr said:


> That's the general "rule".
> 
> But that also depends on what headphones you are using. Not all headphones suffer from high output impedance.
> AKG K/Q series of headphones don't, planar headphones don't either, some dynamic headphones don't either. The output impedance mismatching isn't really as big of an issue as many say it is, it's not the cancer of audio that many people would lead you to believe lol.
> ...


 

 i just dont think this would be a great improvement over the xonar phoebus


----------



## benbenkr

aerathion said:


> i just dont think this would be a great improvement over the xonar phoebus


 
  
 O... kay. Then you've got your answer. Don't need to ugprade.


----------



## StevenF19

Anyone know why I would be getting "USB device not recognized" when plugging in the E09K with the docked E17 into my computer? I've tried switching cables and USB ports as well as trying a different computer.


----------



## eaglex3

stevenf19 said:


> Anyone know why I would be getting "USB device not recognized" when plugging in the E09K with the docked E17 into my computer? I've tried switching cables and USB ports as well as trying a different computer.


 
 Trying changing the cable or possibly your plugging into USB3.0 - which sometimes becomes unrecognized for somethings. 
  
 Also you might possibly need to go into control panel -> Sound and see if it is getting picked up.


----------



## StevenF19

eaglex3 said:


> Trying changing the cable or possibly your plugging into USB3.0 - which sometimes becomes unrecognized for somethings.
> 
> Also you might possibly need to go into control panel -> Sound and see if it is getting picked up.


 
 Tried all that already. I might just have to RMA it.


----------



## Hiltonk

Just wanted to say thanks to the OP for the detailed review and add my mini review.
 You helped make the decision so much easier thanks!
  
 Within half an hour of reading your review and deciding, I had picked up the kit from minidisc.com.au in Chatswood, Sydney Australia that had them in stock at their office!
  
 I had been looking at USB DACs and Headphone AMPs with a budget up to AU$500.
 I know I could have picked up better individual components for that price range but the integrated features and overall feature set are pretty hard to beat for how I intend to use it and at 45 im not sure I would have heard the difference anyway.
  
 How am I using it?
 At work with a MS Surface Pro 2 and iPhone 5S dock with line out, using Spotify 320k local/streamed;
 plus E17 on the go;
 and on my Home PC and HTPC with FLAC and DSD streaming via Jriver Media Centre 19, or Spotify.
 Mixture of tragic 80's Pop, 80's and revival Hair/Glam Metal, Classic Rock, Jazz, Soul/R&B and Dance. (a tiny bit of country)
  
 A bit of everything with a penchant for soaring vocals, singing guitars, ballads and intimate Jazz singers.
 I bought the combo E09K/E17 and an extra E09K dock to use at work as a desktop AMP and to charge the E17. ( I just love things that dock!)
  
 Im using;
 Klipsch Image Ones' in the office.
 Klipsch X10i on the go and in the office when the Image Ones start to hurt ye old ears from the firm pressure; and
 Original HD600s' at home
  
 The Image Ones' sound great off either the E17 or E09K with 6db boost and no EQ.  A bit punchy on the bass as they are known to be, but the E17 and E09K both do a good job of tightening the bass up a bit and have lots of detail in the highs without being harsh, midrange is nice and full but probably a little laid back which is perfect for in the office.  Both Amps have nice control of complex bass pieces and don't raise a sweat with the Image Ones'.
  
 The X10i don't really need the AMP but they too sound great with 6db boost and no EQ.  Maybe a little tighter and punchier compared to direct from the iPhone 5s.
  
 The HD600s' sound far better with either AMP compared to the logitech Z5500 amp for the desktop, which is running off optical on the Asus Rampage IV Black. (Don't even think about driving the HD600 straight off the iPhone, they sound thin and horrible!)

 The onboard SupremeFX Black on my Asus Rampage IV Black has no problems as far as quality goes driving the HD600 but volume is very low compared to the FiiO AMPs'.

 Max volume on the Z5500 AMP is also no where near loud enough for my taste.

 The E17 and E09K still both need the 6db gain and the HD600s' go far louder and are much tighter and fuller with either of the FiiOs'
 At home Im using the E09K with E17 lo-passthrough with USB @ 96K/24bit which is plenty for most of my stuff. I switch the optical over from the Z5500 for the occassional 192K/24bit.

 Most of my HD audio is 96K anyway apart from a few DVD-A converted to FLAC and few SACDs' streamed from DSD 384K Rips and the occasional HDtracks' downloads at 192/24.

 With the HD600s' for some music I add 4db bass and -2db treble as they are a bit thin down low and just a touch too bright at times with the FiiOs',
 but they are well controlled with excellent imaging and the FiiOs' AMPs have no problems handling the extra 4db boost even at ear smashing levels.
  
 To sum-up, I'm extremely impressed by the build quality, sound quality and flexibility of the FiiO AMPS, with the cool integration with dock and the desktop AMP features I'm so glad I chose the integrated kit!

 They work equally well for 3 different types of gear and 3 different use scenarios, you cant ask for much more than that!


----------



## Hiltonk

Just tried going optical from my Asus Rampage IV Black to the E17 docked and the top end is definitely cleaner than using the E09K USB E17 DAC.

 A good album for testing brittle top end is Mariah Carey Daydream, particularly One Sweet Day and I Am Free. Much smoother with optical via E17 than E09K USB.

 The E17/E09K is the perfect for the HD600. As using the E17 on its own doesn't have the power to drive them properly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (E17 as Optical DAC @ 192/24 and E09K as Headphone Amp)


----------



## Hiltonk

Has anyone tried swapping out TI OPA2134/TPA6120 from E09K or E9?
  
 I've been researching and the OPA627/637 or AD8066 sound like they might be interesting alternatives to try.
 I'm using HD600 at home through the E17/E09K using optical and USB and X10i and Image One at work with the same E17/E09K.
 Optical input from the E17 sounds a lot smoother than USB via the E09K and I was hoping to smooth out the top end a bit on USB input as I don't use Optical at work.
  
 I noticed slight listening fatigue using HD600 at home and with Image Ones (high end above 10khz with HD600 and 100hz and 6khz with Image Ones) and was hoping to soften them up a bit, make them both a bit more neutral. I think the E17 does this nicely with Image Ones but prefer the power behind the E09K and obviously need the E09K for the HD600s.
  
 I've also read NwAvGuy's measurements of a QRV09 and E9 and was wondering if anyone has any experience with making Opamp changes in the E9 or E09K that meet the above requirements?
  
 Im pretty good with SMD soldering so have no issues modding myself, having done voltage mods to Quad SLI video card gaming systems.
  
 Thanks for any assistance!


----------



## Hiltonk

Some more thoughts...
  
 I can highly recommend the FiiO E17 for portable use and as part of a desktop setup with the E09K for DAC duties when at the desk.
  
 The Senn HD600 sound fabulous over Optical SPDIF from the E17 with the E09K doing amplification.
  
 This is a very good combo as you have the slightly warmer E17 to power low impedance IEMs (In ear monitors) and the powerful and clean E09K for full size HP at home.
  
 I use 2 E09Ks, 1 at work and 1 at home and take the E17 portable DAC/AMP back and forth. 
  
 Running E09K in the office with Surface Pro 2, USB 3 - 7 port hub, 1TB Seagate USB and USB input on E09K using the DAC in the E17 for decoding 96/24 from Jriver MC19 and E09K powering Klipsch X10i and Image Ones. 
  
 At home running Optical 192/24 from the Realtek on my Asus Rampage Black into the E17 docked in the E09K running HD600 with Jriver MC19.
  
 The E17 also works with iPhone 5S and the camera connection kit and passive USB hub to get 48/16 digital. 
 I use 8Player on the iPhone which does DLNA from the Jriver Media server to play back FLAC.
  
 The iPhone also supports 96/24 with Ampliflac App but at the moment I get a low level clicking with that sample rate.  Either a bug with timing on the iPhone or E17 which will hopefully be patched as I can create the same noise in Jriver on the PC using WASAPI event style over USB to the E17 which cleans up at 96/24 with straight WASAPI or ASIO output. (Anyone else seen this with 96/24 on the iPhone?)
  
 The plan is to get Seagate 1TB wifi drive with DLNA and use that in the car to stream the FLAC files via iPhone and when mobile.
  
 Here's my Jriver setup with a small EQ tweak to the HD600 to sweeten them up a bit.  Also have a parametric 3db boost at 40hz to bring up the sub-bass a tad. 
  
 Makes for comfortable long term listening at ~80dB and 100dB for short stints.  I have a compensation curve setup with the Image Ones at work to drop the bass in the 100-170hz range to remove a bit upperbass bloom and slight boost at 12-14k to bring in a bit of definition.


----------



## Hiltonk

I've changed my setup at work a bit now.
  
 The surface pro 2 connects to the E09K dock via a USB port replicator.
 So the E09K is permanently connected to the USB port replicator.
 (when the E17 is docked it connects the E17 onboard DAC to the surface for digital audio @ 96/24.
  
 A 26" monitor is also connected via the port replicator which has VGA/HDMI video.
 Mouse and keyboard also connect via Logitech wireless plugged into the port replicator.
  
 I also got a Seagate Wireless plus 1TB drive going today as well.
 This connects wirelessly to the surface pro and iPhone when out and about and in the car for access to my whole music library including FLAC files and SACDs ISOs.  (will have my movies too when I finish down-converting them to 480p M4Vs so they fit.)
  
 For simplicity when I'm in the office the Seagate just connects via USB to the port replicator so I don't have to fiddle with works wireless proxy.
 So when I come into the office I just have power, 1 USB for the port replicator to connect to the Surface, connect the Seagate to the port replicator, and everything else stays put. 
 I run Jriver MC19 to get bit perfect playback via the E09K/E17.
  
 I also tested the setup in the car (without the E17/E09k) using surface pro 2 / Seagate wireless drive and Bluetooth streaming with Jriver MC19 running in touch friendly theatre view. My car kit has AVRCP BT integration with satnav and driver info display and steering wheel controls.   Very cool setup. I may have to invest in a Brodit surface pro mount to mount the surface in front of the nav headunit when on longer trips.  Much nicer and faster to navigate than the iPhone.... anyway I digress...
  
 As I'm posting this now, I'm in my local café across from work testing out the new rig with the surface pro 2 connected to my pocket sized Telstra 4G wireless router, connected wirelessly to my Seagate wireless drive playing music wirelessly to my iPhone with 8player on the iPhone connected to my FiiO E17 Amp playing bit perfect FLAC from the Seagate.
 Another time I'll take a few pics.


----------



## br34kb34t

Can anyone comment on the use of the e17 with Android devices using OTG cable? Specifically the Galaxy S4. I know the e18 is an Android device but I like the idea of having the e09k as a desktop amp.


----------



## 1031prime

Am shopping for desktop speakers and have my eyes on Focal XS Book and Swans M200MIlKII.

I own e17 and would love to get e09k as well.

Since the aforementioned speakers have built in amps, can I still use e09k to override?


----------



## MrVasarovsky

Can any one please clarify, Will I need a descent sound card to receive a good quality sound with this E09K+E17 combo, or there will be no difference whether I use on board AC1150 with these or Titanium HD?


----------



## Moolok

1031prime said:


> Am shopping for desktop speakers and have my eyes on Focal XS Book and Swans M200MIlKII.
> 
> I own e17 and would love to get e09k as well.
> 
> Since the aforementioned speakers have built in amps, can I still use e09k to override?


 
 Yes. Just connect active speakers to E09k's pre-out. That way you can use E09k's volume knob to adjust volume.


----------



## MrVasarovsky

Hello, I currently possess both Fiio E17 and Fiio E09k. However I’m thinking to sell one of them to acquire Xonar DX sound card. Which one is better to keep to get a better quality of sound for my 50-ohms headphones? And secondly, how should I connect these devices for maximum performance?


----------



## Shogster

So it is going to be either the E17/E09K combo or the JDS Labs C5D.Im just not sure which one will be better,and will play well with the M50x.
 The other thing is that if i get the C5D,it will cost me slightly less,than getting the FiiO combo.I like the portability and the options the FiiO gives me,but on the other hand the C5D is looking a lot more slicker,and from what i read on the forum,the sound quality is better than the FiiO combo.Really need some help here.


----------



## Kyzoryn

This was the first amp I purchased shortly after buying a beyerdynamic DT750 250 ohms. I found that my headphones performed best on the 12 gain setting.


----------



## Stanfoo

Hello. Can someone tell me how far I have to turn the volume notch in the E09K to match the same volume that of 12gain 60volume in the E17?


----------



## witt

Hi all, 
  
 I'm using the E17 paired with my Q701s and they sound great. If I get the E09K, will it improve the sound quality of my setup? I think the E17 power the Q701s just fine, so I'm not necessarily looking for more power for power's sake. I honestly want to know if it will improve the sound enough to justify the purchase. If not, should I consider a better amp pairing?


----------



## Hiltonk

witt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm using the E17 paired with my Q701s and they sound great. If I get the E09K, will it improve the sound quality of my setup? I think the E17 power the Q701s just fine, so I'm not necessarily looking for more power for power's sake. I honestly want to know if it will improve the sound enough to justify the purchase. If not, should I consider a better amp pairing?


 
  
 Hi the sound signature of the E09K is similar enough to the E17 but I wouldn't say better, unless your driving a difficult high impedance headphone, you wouldn't need the E09K.  However, I have an E09K at work and at home for the convenience of docking the E17 and also having a quick rotary volume.
  
 The E09K is a little cleaner and more neutral sounding compared to the slight warmer E17.  There is definitely a big difference in power however, and if you like loud music or bass heavy music the E09K will do a better job punching out the bass than the E17.  They're a great combo.  The E17 cant handle my HD650's as well as the E09K.
  
  
 The portable FiiO E17 DAC/Amp setup with iPhone 6+ and JRemote (playing back from MC20 on HTPC)

  
  

  

 24bit 96K playback through JRemote

  
  
 The desktop setup I use at work and at my PC with the E09K/E17 DAC/Amp.
  
  

  
  
 5S vs 6+ (The 5S feels like a toy now after having the 6+ for a few days.)


----------



## iceman600

Im selling my Fiio E09k... Pristine condition if anybody here is interested.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/742257/fiio-e09k-desktop-headphone-amplifier-w-dac-function-and-usb


----------



## Col888

Have the eo7k with the eo 9k plenty of power to drive my 701s and Grado rs2I, good sound for the price. Would love deeper bass and extended highs, have to save up for LCD2s or the like.


----------



## LeroyJones

Great review.
  
 I have this same combo and it's awesome. I have M-Audio AV40s going out of the pre-out.
 But they really shine with headphones.


----------



## darkninja67

Can this pairing drive 600 Ohm Beyers or is that just too much?
  
 TIA


----------



## Delance26

darkninja67 said:


> Can this pairing drive 600 Ohm Beyers or is that just too much?
> 
> TIA


 
 Yes it should.  The e09K has a lot of juice behind it.  It is rated at 600OHM so number wise yes.  I use it to power my DT990 250ohm and I have way more juice then needed, so my guess would be yes it will power them with ease.  It is a nice overall package and looks pretty slick as well!


----------



## bngbox

Hey, Hiltonk!
  
 I meant to thank you a while ago for contributing to this thread! A lot of really helpful information on here for everyone interested!
  
 Quote:


hiltonk said:


> Hi the sound signature of the E09K is similar enough to the E17 but I wouldn't say better, unless your driving a difficult high impedance headphone, you wouldn't need the E09K.  However, I have an E09K at work and at home for the convenience of docking the E17 and also having a quick rotary volume.
> 
> The E09K is a little cleaner and more neutral sounding compared to the slight warmer E17.  There is definitely a big difference in power however, and if you like loud music or bass heavy music the E09K will do a better job punching out the bass than the E17.  They're a great combo.  The E17 cant handle my HD650's as well as the E09K.
> 
> ...


----------



## prez

Some anecdotal info for E17/E09K users:
  
 I recently got some HE-500 headphones, and I have ordered a higher powered amp and dac.  However, I wanted to run them in my E09K to see how they sound. 
  
 I've run them with the with the E17(as dac)/E09K combo, and I have run them line out from my mac pro into the E09K.  Even after configuring the line out to be 24/96, the audio in the E17/E09K combo was noticeably more detailed.  I am not 100% sure on the reasoning, as I have heard the line out of my mac sound much better into other gear.  So either the AUX in of the E09K isn't great, or the line out of the mac is not as good as I recall.


----------



## bngbox

prez said:


> Some anecdotal info for E17/E09K users:
> 
> I recently got some HE-500 headphones, and I have ordered a higher powered amp and dac.  However, I wanted to run them in my E09K to see how they sound.
> 
> I've run them with the with the E17(as dac)/E09K combo, and I have run them line out from my mac pro into the E09K.  Even after configuring the line out to be 24/96, the audio in the E17/E09K combo was noticeably more detailed.  I am not 100% sure on the reasoning, as I have heard the line out of my mac sound much better into other gear.  So either the AUX in of the E09K isn't great, or the line out of the mac is not as good as I recall.


 
  
  
 Interesting...I've never tried the actual analog signal into the E09K so I can't comment on that. I am kind of dying to get those HE-500 headphones though. I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## prez

bngbox said:


> Interesting...I've never tried the actual analog signal into the E09K so I can't comment on that. I am kind of dying to get those HE-500 headphones though. I hope you enjoy them!I


 
 I haven't used the line out of the mac in a long time.  Until now, I'd never tried the aux in on the E09K.  Definitely a subpar combo!  I am enjoying the HE-500s so far.  My new amp/dac should be here in a couple days, and I'll be able to push more power into them.


----------



## CuongCZ

Only e09k can use with smartphone, or not?


----------



## bngbox

cuongcz said:


> Only e09k can use with smartphone, or not?





Yeah, I guess you could try to connect it through RCA by the headphone jack.


----------



## dropadred

And what about e17k+e09k?...is it possible to use bass and treble controls while plugged in e09k ? I am a basshead, so I (unfortunately) need some sort a bass boost to really enjoy the music (still I love clear sound, great separation, soundstage, magic mids and trebles, but I need punchy bass, to feel the bass) - next month I am going to buy Hifiman HE-400i and this combo would be great in my opinion, BUT...270€ (260$ - prices on amazon.com) is a lot of money and for that price there is for example beautiful Audio-GD NFB 15(2014), but yes, I would more likely invest in this combo because of the bass boost.
  
 So will I be able to boost bass, trebles through DAC while stacked in e09k ?
  
 Then...has anyone experience with e07k and e17k ? or e10k vs. e17k ? Because I have e10k (bought it week ago) and...hell, I have MSI Gaming 5 (Realtek ALC1150 + Sound Blaster ****) and through foobar(with wasapi plugin) I've had hard times finding (without any EQ) any differences between those - maybe just tiiiny warmer characteristic on the ALC1150's side. Even that +5dB bass boost was just not enough - e10k and e17k have same PCM5102 DAC, but I hope whole implementation is better with e17k (plus +10dB bass boost sounds great - even e07k has +12dB)
  
 Thank you for any advice.
  
 ---
 EDIT: my mistake, I'm looking on the pictures of the e17k and it has no dock connector...still, do anyone knows sound quality differences between e17 adn e17k - I guess e17 has "only" WM8740 (as well as the e10 had), but head-to-head comparison would be so appreciated


----------



## CFGamescape

hiltonk said:


> The desktop setup I use at work and at my PC with the E09K/E17 DAC/Amp.


 
  
 Could you give a parts list for this setup? I'm thinking of doing something similar at work since I have a new setup at home. Thanks in advance!
  
 EDIT: Looks like I can use a USB Male Type-A to Male Type-B for my iPhone 6 using a Lightning to USB adapter from Apple, but I'm wondering if I need to also get a powered USB hub.


----------



## Fabiowilbert

How does the fiio e09k + fiio x3 as a dac feel with Q701, k701, k601 ?


----------



## Fabiowilbert

Bump


----------

